# greene and greene cloud lift pattern



## jimg56 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know where I can get a pattern for the greene and greene cloud lift pattern? I've looked several places online with no success. Thanks


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

This may help.


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

Check a "Greene and Greene: google search for "images."

Now that you know the concept of a cloud lift, you might just try adapting the concept to the form you are making. Put the lifts where it looks best on your plan.

In the transition between levels, I'd make a radius rather than a square corner. It will be softer looking.

Ease all your edges to soften them.

There are many coffee table formatted books with G&G style. "Masterworks" is a good one. The books will be inspiring to you. They certainly are for me.

Check out this link: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/golden-ratio-clouds-21051/


----------

